# Song to listen to while smoking



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 3, 2008)

im looking for some chill hip hop and rap songs to listen to while high or while smoking. i am making a playlist and im looking for some new songs to add to it. wat r some good chill songs that involve weed


----------



## SunnyD (Apr 3, 2008)

mc.eddy.supreme said:


> im looking for some chill hip hop and rap songs to listen to while high or while smoking. i am making a playlist and im looking for some new songs to add to it. wat r some good chill songs that involve weed



Kymani Marley....Radio, this whole cd is sick.....and check out I'm High- Style P ft. Tpain


----------



## N.Lights x nightshade (Apr 4, 2008)

Anything by bone thugs n harmony bro. Here are some....

Weed man
bad weed blues
buddah lovaz
blaze it
ecstasy
p.o.d
weed man
weed song
bud smokers only
for my weed heads


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 4, 2008)

listen to DUBSTEP.FM Continuous Dubstep 1 4/5/2008 1:31 AM
make sure u have your cerwin vegas dialed in
if u like ur rolls youll like 4 sho....................xtra butta plz
happy go lucky then punch u in da ballz


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 5, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:


> listen to DUBSTEP.FM Continuous Dubstep 1 4/5/2008 1:31 AM
> make sure u have your cerwin vegas dialed in
> if u like ur rolls youll like 4 sho....................xtra butta plz
> happy go lucky then punch u in da ballz


of that wat is songs, i dont understand it


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 5, 2008)

YouTube - M.I.A. PAPER PLANES official video ...peace az


----------



## Green Monk (Apr 6, 2008)

i've been listening to Blu&Exile, "below the heavens" is fucking refreshing nowadays...pure hiphop


----------



## t dub c (Apr 6, 2008)

DUBSTEP al the way yo. yes.


----------



## Buzzkill (Apr 6, 2008)

Rest of my life-kottonmouth kings
krayzie bone-smokin buddha
Runnin-Tupac & Biggie


----------



## mc.eddy.supreme (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah i like
kottonmouth kings
Bone Thugs and Harmony
Notorious B.I.G. 
Snoop Dogg
Devin the Dude
Cypress hill
Beenie man

all good to smoke too


----------



## I'msostonedagain (Apr 7, 2008)

ok, here is a small list ogreat smokin songs

pass me the green- master P
I smell smoke-mystikal
fuck you-ludacris
must be the money-nelly


----------



## Celestial (Apr 7, 2008)

I think that anything by Rich Boy is great, but I admit that's probably because I find the Southern American accent the sexiest ever


----------



## t dub c (Apr 8, 2008)

Amon Tobin has good chill vibes, really nice to smoke to.


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 14, 2008)

Heres some reggae man.
https://www.rollitup.org/music/62275-rasta-club-real-4.html#post705759


----------



## jackonthebox (Apr 14, 2008)

quasimoto - greenery


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2008)

t dub c said:


> DUBSTEP al the way yo. yes.


I second that


----------



## Thebot (Apr 14, 2008)

name some dudes you listen to now. i've got mad shit i can suggest, but if your into weezy and jeezy and all that junk you wouldnt like what i have to offer. not hip hop but i heard this song for the first time in years yesterday. 
peter tosh- no nuclear war. mad fucking chill and i dont even like reggae


----------



## WiZ Kid (Apr 14, 2008)

I got some real good jams for you to listen to

Bone Thugz- Weed Song
M.I.A.- Paper Planes(Remix w Bun B and Rich Boy)
2 Pac ft. Scarface- On my block(Dj Green Latern Remix)
Atmosphere- Smart Went Crazy
Atmosphere- The Woman with Tatooed Hands
Big L ft 2Pac- Deadly Combination
Bone Thugz ft Bob Marley- Weed(Remix)
Cassidy ft. Mashonda- Take a Trip
Dipset- It's Magic
Dr. Dre- Xxxplosive
Immortal Technique- Leaving the Past
Immortal Technique- Harlem Streets
Jedi Mind Tricks- Heavy Metal Kings
Jedi Mind Tricks- Razorblade Salvation
Jedi Mind Tricks- Saviorself
Kanye West- School Spirit
Lil Zane- Ways of the World
Potluck ft. Tech N9ne- What We Are
The Roots ft Nelly Furtado- Sacrifice
Styles P- I Get High
Tech N9ne- My World
Wiz Khalifa- Say Yeah
Wiz Khalifa- I'm Gonna Ride
Wiz Khalifa- Let Em Know
Talib Kweli ft. Jay-Z, Kanye West, Mos Def, Busta Rhymes- Get By


Hope you like some of those


----------



## Thebot (Apr 14, 2008)

technique and jedi mind tricks are real sick.


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 14, 2008)

Thebot said:


> name some dudes you listen to now. i've got mad shit i can suggest, but if your into weezy and jeezy and all that junk you wouldnt like what i have to offer. not hip hop but i heard this song for the first time in years yesterday.
> peter tosh- no nuclear war. mad fucking chill and i dont even like reggae


Maybe you will like this man.

YouTube - damian marley feat steel pulse


----------



## primeralives (Apr 14, 2008)

ultimate blazing song YouTube - Dipset - The Diplomats - Purple Haze


----------



## primeralives (Apr 14, 2008)

YouTube - Do Or Die - Smoke and Ride add myspace.com/lilteemactown


----------



## panhead (Apr 14, 2008)

The real father of rap,cant fuck with Blowfly.

YouTube - Blowfly - Rapp Dirty (1965)

YouTube - Blowfly - First black President


----------



## AchillesLast (Apr 15, 2008)

Aesop Rock - Labor Days 
Deltron 3000


----------



## Thebot (Apr 15, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> Aesop Rock - Labor Days
> Deltron 3000


Word, finally someone who understands hip hop


----------



## cookiejones (Apr 15, 2008)

No mention of Lupe Fiasco yet? Lupe is true hip-hop. His lyrics and song meanings are so deep, great to listen to while smoking. 

YouTube - Lupe Fiasco - Paris, Tokyo (The Cool - In Stores Now!) -Paris Tokyo -Lupe
Lupe's new single with video.

YouTube - lupe fiasco and he gets the girl -And he gets the girl -Lupe
Nerdier side of Lupe with a cool homemade video.

YouTube - lupe fiasco - failure -Failure -Lupe
More "gangster" side of Lupe with underlying lyrics that suggest selling drugs.

cheers


----------



## Thebot (Apr 15, 2008)

psssshhhhhht. yea right


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 15, 2008)

YouTube - Cypress Hill - Spark another Owl skip to like :50 to skip the intro

great wen completely faded


----------



## Green Monk (Apr 16, 2008)

Asheru&BlueBlack is really nice, also again check out Blu&Exile...shit is gOod


----------



## hawkei67 (Apr 16, 2008)

ESS-EastSide Stoners is the type I love to listen to while burnin' one and they can be found here MySpace.com - ESS - CHARLOTTE, North Carolina - Hip Hop / Reggae / Freestyle - www.myspace.com/eastsidestoners420 they are an up and coming band and got a beat like no other even though they are fresh off the east coast smokin' and stylin', that's the way to live....


----------



## Thebot (Apr 21, 2008)

sounds like your in the eastside stoners


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Apr 21, 2008)

u guys named some ggod ones, here's wat on my "good times" playlist

smoke that good shit(i think thats wat its called)-50cent
ectasy-bone thugs
gimme something to roll-clipse
till its all gone-devin the dude
white gurl- E-40 feat. bun b, pimp c and juelz
smoke some weed- ice cude
smoke that kush-lil wayne
feel like dying- lil wayne
lalalala- lil wayne
can i get high- llyod banks
lets get high-ludacris
5 on it- luniz(Classic)
thizzle dance- mac dre
rollin down i95- memphis bleek
smoking la-yuckmouth
candy-snoop feat. e-40,kurrupt,daz,goldie loc, mc eight


----------



## Thebot (Apr 21, 2008)

some straight hip-pop going on there. im not hating though, all my friends are into weezy baby and stuff.


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 24, 2008)

YouTube - Slightly Stoopid - This Joint

YouTube - Closer to the Sun by Slightly Stoopid

YouTube - Scarface "I Never Seen A Man Cry"

YouTube - DMX - I Can Feel It


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Apr 26, 2008)

dude2348, good face song and good video, hell yea!


----------



## tehdansauce (May 1, 2008)

a lot of stuff by lil wyte is very good.


----------

